# [Legendary Games] New adventures for SAVAGE WORLDS from Legendary Games!



## LegendaryGames (Jan 28, 2018)

One of the exciting new developments for Legendary Games in 2018 is that we are producing adventure settings for SAVAGE WORLDS! 


We are kicking off our offerings with a horror adventure for Veteran characters in a mysterious village where their fall festival is about to go terribly wrong! Check out _*Feasting at Lanterngeist *_for Savage Worlds today by Greg Vaughan and Tyler Omichinski today at links below. 


Legendary Games website

Open Gaming Store
Paizo store
DrivethruRPG
Amazon


Plus, keep an eye out next month for our next entry, exploring the intrigue-filled alleyways and accursed ruins of fantasy Egypt in Pedro Coelho's _*Beneath the Festered Sun*_ for Novice heroes! 


We look forward to serving your Savage needs and making your Worlds Legendary!


----------

